# Problem z konfliktem wersji popplera.

## dylon

Witajcie. 

Od jakiegos czasu mam problem z popplerem. Zeby zrobic upgrade worlde, musze wywalic popplera, automatycznie world go wrzuci w system i przy kolejnym upgrade jest znow to sam:

```
app-text/poppler:0

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.4-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils] required by ('installed', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2', 'nomerge')

    app-text/poppler required by @installed

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~app-text/poppler-0.12.3[xpdf-headers,lcms] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.12.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    app-text/poppler required by @installed

    ~app-text/poppler-0.12.3[utils,abiword,png] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-utils-0.12.3-r1', 'nomerge')

```

Zazwyczaj w takich przypadkach nie ma problemu (mozna np. wyrzucic konfliktowa wersje) ale z portage zniknely: virtual/poppler i virtual/poppler-utils  i przez to, portage nie chce ich usunac.

Co moglbym w tym przypadku zrobic?

----------

## mistix

Proponuję odinstalować i zainstalować z opcją --oneshot może to jakoś pomoże.

----------

## dylon

Nie pomaga. Mimo, ze teoretycznie nie ma tego w systemie (revdep-rebuild tez kompiluje to z oneshot) to przy kolejnym update systemu znow to mam.

I ciagle mnie zastanawia, czemu wyswietla sie problem z virtual/poppler skoro go nie ma w portage...

----------

## unK

 *dylon wrote:*   

> I ciagle mnie zastanawia, czemu wyswietla sie problem z virtual/poppler skoro go nie ma w portage...

 

Bo masz go zainstalowanego. Usuń te virtuale, to problem się pewnie rozwiąże.

----------

## dylon

Juz pisalem, ze portage nie "widzi" tych wirtuali, wiec nie ma co odinstalowac...

Niby ich nie ma a sa i mieszaja  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

Jak to nie widzi ;C Co zwraca polecenie

```
emerge virtual/poppler -C
```

?

----------

## dylon

zwraca takie cos: 

```
Couldn't find 'virtual/poppler' to unmerge
```

Moze opisze jeszcze raz:

1. co jakis czas robie emerge --sync a potem jak zwykle emerge -avuDNt system , emerge -avuDNt world oraz emerge -avuDNt @installed

2. prawie za kazdym razem przy update world dostaje bledy jak w pierwszym poscie.

3. usuniecie virtual/poppler i virtual/poppler-data nie wchodzi w gre bo portage radosnie mowi: "Couldn't find 'virtual/poppler' to unmerge"

4. usuwam app-text/poppler i app-text/poppler-data i moge zrobic update

5. na koniec robie revdep-rebuild i... okazuje sie, ze portage kompiluje powyzsze.

6. na koniec okazuje sie, ze w systemie mam tez do nich virtualki i moge je normalnie usunac przez portage.

7. po tygodniu lub dwoch (bo mniej wiecej tak robie synca) sytuacja sie powtarza, czyli dostaje bledy pochodzace od virtualek popplera, ktorych to, portage nie potrafi usunac bo ich nie widzi...

----------

## dziadu

Pytanie: czy mieszasz gałęzie arch i ~arch? Tzn czy masz ustawione jako główne KEYWORDS="arch" a do tego korzystasz z package.unmask?

----------

## dylon

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

i juz wyjasniam  :Smile:  dopiero niedawno w portage jest ta "niestabilna" wersja 0.12.4-r3 a problem juz mam dluzszy czas. 

Czasami w package.unmask odmaskowuje ekstra jakies pakiety (ale nie popplera) a z innych overlay-i w zasadzie nie korzystam.

Najbardziej nurtujace jest, dlaczego portage po jakims czasie nie zauwaza obecnosci virtual/poppler mimo, ze wczesniej sam ja wrzucil w ramach revdep...

----------

## dziadu

Jeśli nie możesz pozbyć się wirtualek automatycznie zrób to ręcznie. Sprawdź, czy masz je dodane do world:

```
grep virtual /var/lib/portage/world
```

Jeśli je tam znajdziesz to edytuj plik (jako root oczywiście) i usuń te wpisy. Potem jeszcze sprawdź zawartość katalogu:

```
ls /var/db/pkg/virtual
```

Jeśli są tam popplery to je usuń (lub zrób backup w bezpieczne miejsce) i wtedy sprawdź system czy wszystko gra.

----------

